# Wanted SEARS FREE SPIRIT BOYS BICENTENNIAL 20" BICYCLE



## George Eggleston (Oct 25, 2011)

This is the bike I rode as a kid. I want to get one. The link will take you to a guy who is selling one on ebay BUT its local pick up only. I am looking for one that someone is willing to ship OR that someone with in a few hundred miles of San Antonio has. 

Thanks for your time, Bear


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170716143549


----------



## ozzynut2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have one but not ready to sell yet. I have to have the guard repainted and new decal put on. I can send pics of the bike if wanted. It does have a diff seat also. The only thing is I'm not sure about selling. I just got a girls matching and have to do the same with the guard and decal.  I will ship but I can tell you my price is going to be around the $200 Plus ship range. The decal is going to cost me around $45 to have made and I also have a set of very rare Red, white and Blue grips on the boys bike. PM me and we can go from there.


----------

